# New Audi tt mk3 pics



## silverbullet222 (Aug 22, 2013)

What are we all thinking of this,interiors very smart but what will a basic model be like?


----------



## silverbullet222 (Aug 22, 2013)

I love the interior but are you paying for it to be that good on a basic model?
Anyone know how much they will sell for?


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Umm still hard to see exactly what it looks like..

Maybe I need new glasses 8)

Liking the colour though!!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

why didn't you post in the Mk3 section?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like steering wheel's on wrong side as well


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

that cant be right...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

spike said:


> why didn't you post in the Mk3 section?


....Done....

Hoggy.


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

I think this is still a photoshop...
It will be more expensive than mk2. :?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

If thats it, I would say VERY disappoining. Not much of a change from the Mk II looks IMO, so I am guessing its all about weight loss and better performance?

Think I need to follow suit :lol:


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

to me this is just a mk2 facelift model.

not different enough to be called mk3


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope that this is not the final version because, as already mentioned, this looks like a simple mk2 face-lift.


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

The dealer who'd seen the Mk3 in Germany told me that the four rings are on the hood, not on the grill.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Blade_76 said:


> If thats it, I would say VERY disappoining. Not much of a change from the Mk II looks IMO, so I am guessing its all about weight loss and better performance?
> 
> Think I need to follow suit :lol:


The wife keeps telling me the same :roll:


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> Looks like steering wheel's on wrong side as well


lol


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Video of the dash in operation from TTOC facebook.






Not a big fan personally, I like how the passenger can see it too in the Mk2


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

Relax everyone... This is not the real deal. It is in fact a photoshop... A real bad one at that.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Having seen it.

I like it but I think it's too small. And passenger (girlfriend) won't easily be able to take care of choosing music while I drive..

For that reason I'll stick to my iPad Mini in the dash!

Like the touch sensor ontop of the "iDrive" button though simple idea makes wonder why they didn't do it before!


----------

